# B.Com degree from India is equivalent to Associate Degree - Level 6 per AQF?



## sunnystar (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello all,

My PTA from Vetassess for my non-ICT degree (B.Com - 15 years of education) outcome shows - *comparable*to*the*educational*level*of*an*AQF*Associate*degree.

AQF level 6 - Associate Degree says - The volume of learning of an Associate Degree is typically 2 years but mine was 3 years.

I'll write back to vetassess to clarify, In the meantime can anyone share their experiences if you have been in similar situation please? or if you have any better suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

sunnystar said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My PTA from Vetassess for my non-ICT degree (B.Com - 15 years of education) outcome shows - *comparable*to*the*educational*level*of*an*AQF*Associate*degree.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro, Just want to know something about your PTA application. In the website they put you can only apply with the referral of DIBP or other assessment authority. =Did you get this first before you apply? Or just apply with VETASSESS for your PTA?

Thank you,

Best regards,
Sonat.


----------



## sunnystar (Feb 10, 2017)

Border website clearly says to contact Vetassess for your qualifications:

Navigate to Border website > Skilled Independent Visa > Points Test > Qualifications :

The relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation can usually determine whether your qualifications are of a standard that is comparable to a relevant Australian qualification.

If the relevant assessing authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about your qualifications, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sunnystar said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My PTA from Vetassess for my non-ICT degree (B.Com - 15 years of education) outcome shows - *comparable*to*the*educational*level*of*an*AQF*Associate*degree.
> 
> ...


Your 3 years B Com in India is same as 2 years Associate Degree from Australia, so they have already assessed and clarified it. You will get 10 education points for associate degree. Now whether you want to challenge that and ask for re evaluation ( whether you can do it or not), that's another thing. Lots of 4 years engineering degree got assessed as comparable to 2 years associate degree, so they have said what they felt your degree is worth according to their AQF standard.


----------



## sunnystar (Feb 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your 3 years B Com in India is same as 2 years Associate Degree from Australia, so they have already assessed and clarified it. You will get 10 education points for associate degree. Now whether you want to challenge that and ask for re evaluation ( whether you can do it or not), that's another thing. Lots of 4 years engineering degree got assessed as comparable to 2 years associate degree, so they have said what they felt your degree is worth according to their AQF standard.


Thanks for the reply.

I did clarified with Vetassess. Per Vetassess guidelines for India some of the universities listed under - not recognised and bad reputation. So it really depends on the university and marks obtained. 

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you sunnystar. 

I already clarified with VETASSESS and they confirmed that they no need a referral.

Thanks & regards,
Sonat


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

sunnystar said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I did clarified with Vetassess. Per Vetassess guidelines for India some of the universities listed under - not recognised and bad reputation. So it really depends on the university and marks obtained.
> 
> Hope that helps someone.


so did they change your assessment to 3 years?
which universities have bad reputation?


----------



## sunnystar (Feb 10, 2017)

monavy said:


> so did they change your assessment to 3 years?
> which universities have bad reputation?


No change in the assessment - mine is still a associate degree. 

They did not provide me a list of universities.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

sunnystar said:


> No change in the assessment - mine is still a associate degree.
> 
> They did not provide me a list of universities.


what uni did you graduate with and what grade?
amy grades also do play a part? just may be.


----------



## yogesmangla (Jul 29, 2019)

I have a B.Com. (Pass not Honors) correspondence degree from Delhi University India and CA degree from ICAI. How many points will this fetch me 10 or 15?


Regards,
Yogesh


----------

